# Eclipse: UML-Plugin



## THeo (9. Aug 2004)

hallo,

ich suche ein plugin für eclipse 3.0, mit dem ich uml-klassendiagramme zeichnen kann.
wichtig ist mir dabei, dass die diagramme für vorhandene klassen selber gezeichnet werden.

danke.


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

aufm freeware market schauts da momentan schlecht aus... es gibt nur kommerzielle Produkte die 3.0 unterstützen..
es ist auf September zu warten - da fangen omondo an auch für 3.0 eine freeware version zu entwickeln


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2004)

kennt denn dann jemand ein tool, das mir aus java-klassen uml-klassendiagramme macht, das kein eclipse-plugin ist?


----------

